# Used Kubota BX23 - Is it worth the price?



## Rocketman73

I'm looking at a 2004 Kubota BX23 that a neighbor down the road has for sale. I'm trying to get an idea if the tractor is worth the $14,000 he is asking? Haven't bought a tractor for over 20 years, I need something to mow my 3 cleared acres and to plow my 450 foot driveway in the winter time. Could also use the front end loader and backhoe attachments to do light landscaping.

Here are the specs:

2004 Kubota BX-23
4x4 Hi-Low Range
23HP Diesel
263 hrs
Hydrostatic
Front End Loader
60" Mower
Backhoe w/12" Bucket
Turf Tires all around
One Owner
Bought from and Serviced by Local Dealer

Unit has a few scratches and scrapes. Garage kept.

Any ideas?


----------



## fedspunisher

Im no expert but it seems a tad high. $12,000 seems more reasonable. It is a 2004.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kubota-Tractor-...ryZ91953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

In this link its a 2006 and they guy said it was only $16,455 new i would have to believe the 2004 was less than that sounds like the guy is asking for about what he paid for it.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Just but a new one, kubota always offers them at 0% for 36 months. Which is why you always see 3-4 year old ones forsale. As dealers won't take them in on trades when someone up grade to a bigger tractor after its paid off. The dealers can't give the used ones away because of the hight resale value.


----------



## lawn king

If you pay 14 k for that machine you are certifiable! You can go buy a brand new B series for that kind of money. BX are useless, i always take a lot of heat for saying that but its true. Im a big fan of kubota, owned several over the years, go buy yourself a nice 7610.


----------

